# Littleone
,          ,         .    .          .      ,       .      -   .       ,    ,    ,       .        ,     .   ,      ,     .          ,   -    .    ?     .     .    :  -   .     2021       ,    .    ,         .
    .      . ,       ,      .    ,    .  ,           -,        . 
 .      ,       8 ,    , ,     ,    ,  .         .     ,     .     ,   :       ?.   ,  -   ,       !
    ,         + 4 .

    : 8 (38241) 2-43-04, 8 (38 241) 2-12-32
    : (3822) 713-996 

 : http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=ckaxk-cu80

----------


## Obitatel_Interneta



----------

